

The Lost State of Jefferson  - zephyrfalcon
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2010/04/20/458-the-lost-state-of-jefferson/

======
EAMiller
wow - crazy that this popped up tonight.

A friend and I just finished a project based on this. It's called "The Virtual
State of Jefferson" - it's a router that alters pages to "claim" cities in
that area. I just posted a tech description about how the project works:
<http://ethanmiller.name/notes/virtual_state_jefferson_tech/>

------
davidw
Beautiful area of the country... I sometimes think about moving to Southern
Oregon, but there isn't a lot of tech work there.

That corner of California also has some extremely remote and isolated areas:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trinity_County,_California>

"Trinity County has no traffic lights, freeways, parking meters, or
incorporated cities. Trinity County did not have a chain store or restaurant
until 1999, when Burger King, Movie Gallery, Longs Drugs (now CVS/pharmacy),
and Subway opened for business."

All in all, a large and fascinating area to explore.

~~~
davidw
Hrmph... this article got my all nostalgic! Now I feel like driving around in
remote places this summer, but it's a bit of a stretch from here in Italy to
there...

------
dons
Cascadia!

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascadia_(independence_movement...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cascadia_\(independence_movement\)#History)

Not to be confused with the Secession Cascadian Dark Ale from HUB,
<http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/16353/51065>

~~~
Dav3xor
Mmmmm, Hopworks Urban Brewery...

Their brew master is my neighbour, super nice guy.

------
antpicnic
We were in Ashland,OR for the Oregon Shakespeare Festival a few years ago. The
public radio station repeatedly said they were located in "the mythical state
of Jefferson".

------
michael_dorfman
Let's also not forget the lost state of Franklin, and the Indian Stream
Republic. US history is littered with similar examples.

